# Building A New Tomorrow



## Ghastlydoor (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## NickOehrlein (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow this is really cool!

What inspired this, if I may ask?


----------



## ScienceFriction (Jul 1, 2012)

I love how the humanoid figure stands above the rest, symbolizing both progress and promise. I like it a lot!


----------

